# TackRoom MAKEOVER Contest! Everyone can enter!



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought one of the rules is that you can't enter your own contest, which is why I didn't enter my own.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Snapple122 said:


> I thought one of the rules is that you can't enter your own contest, which is why I didn't enter my own.


I didn't know this, but I am not picking this myself. Anyone can enter, I'm just doing it for fun and example. i don't care if I win. If the rules say I can't, then ok, but I'm still posting.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

No, I was just saying that's what I thought. I wasn't sure so I went back and looked. I wasn't trying to be snappy, just asked a question. I think it's totally ok if you want to enter your own contest. Does that mean that I can enter mine?


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

oh dam if i knew this was gunna happen i shoulda took a picture of my tack room like 8 years ago xD, it wasnt even a tack room, used to be an old barn that eventually just got used for junk and crap and it was like rat heaven :| now if theres even a lead rope outta place i spazz out and the cats are doing a brill job in keeping the vermin down too


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

snapple i think its ok to enter your own contests if its like a general vote and your not the one choosing the winner


























heres mines as you can see theres still quite some junk in there


----------

